
Let's write down the needed skills - AmineAfia
https://amineafia.github.io/just-learn-this/
======
AmineAfia
I just started an open source github project with lists of the needed skills
for interviews and hyped tech roles. help me fill the list and help "us"
student identify the skills we need for our dream job!

